# Iron Writer?



## Waffles (May 16, 2011)

I'm debating whether I should try and spread the word about an "IRON WRITER" program. Like IA, it's about doing a lot, to try and help improve. You write 50 pages of story (100 when double spaced) using any characters you want. Your own, a friend's, or one out of the blue... maybe even selling spots in it? I dunno.
But the whole point would be a challenge to write a longer story to prove yourself as a dedicated writer, have fun doing it, etc? Not sure.
But.... before I get too invested in this idea, does it sound pretty solid?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 16, 2011)

So what... like a less intensive NaNoWriMo for the other 11 months of the year?  I suppose some people would participate.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2011)

How about a two page story for 50 characters that can be composed into a collection of stories. It can help with different types of plots and all around stories.


----------



## Waffles (May 16, 2011)

Alstor said:


> How about a two page story for 50 characters that can be composed into a collection of stories. It can help with different types of plots and all around stories.


 Sounds fun, but 2 pages isn't very much to work with I feel like. x3x
And yeah Renard, just something for some people to work on casually. Not super serious.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2011)

Oh wait I see the point of it now.

Anyways, your plan seems more dedicated than mine, and it has more reward from making a novel/novella than a bunch of short stories. It seems like a great idea.


----------



## KeoSilver (May 16, 2011)

Why restrict it to pages? Fifty stories, detailed or rough drafts, plot heavy, free flow, whatever you choose just make fifty of em. A story is only finished when it is not when the allotted pages runs out.


----------



## Reno-Sinclair (May 17, 2011)

Hmm... I do like this idea. xD The thought of writing fifty pages of something instead of the short little dots and commas I write sounds like a good challenge to begin with, and if I decide to go over, I can. It sounds like a good idea to me. :3 I might start tonight, actually, nothing else to do...


----------



## Strativarious (May 22, 2011)

Ooo, I like this idea! It's easier for me to get my creative writing juices flowing over my drawing ones, so this would be a nice challenge. Maybe there could be different variations? For instance, one writer could do their IRON WRITER with a page goal, whereas someone else could do theirs based on a number of stories goal. That way, any level of writing could challenge themselves while not getting in over their head.

I might just have to tailor something that'll fit in with the novella I'm currently brainstorming about. :3


----------



## Shouden (May 29, 2011)

I might jump in on this, we'll see. I usually write either 10-20 page short stories or 70+ page novels. (100+ when shrunk to paperback standard size.) So, it might be a little hard to me to just write a 50 page story....so...we'll see.


----------

